# Giant Defy 1 Vs. Defy Advanced 3



## Uphill70 (May 11, 2013)

I was at a Giant store last week and had planned to purchase a Defy 1 which they ordered for me but has yet to arrive. I stopped in and tried out a Defy advanced 3 in my size and they have it reduced (last year's model) to where it is only a few hundred more than the defy 1.

My question is what are the potential disadvantages of a Carbon frame?
The fellow setting the bikes up made a joke that if the seatpost wasn't tightened properly and it dropped abruptly - it would shatter the frame... it got me thinking if I am not loosing something by passing over the Allux frame...?
I am a complete beginner and will be riding out on country roads - I live the norhteast - roads have bumps and cracks andd there is gravel now and then scattered throughout as well.
Otherwise - they both have the 105 Group - so is it worth the additional 700.00 CAD for the Defy advanced carbon frame and is there is tradeoff in terms of the carbon frame being more delicate and not standing up well over time?
I apologize in advance for the rookie Q's that you experienced folks have probably answered over and over - thx in advance.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

There is a higher chance of the CF frame being toast if you actually go down. Just road cracks and bumps themselves won't do anything to it.

Oh, and I heard that carbon assploads in the sun but Trek makes good bikes


----------



## tangerineowl (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm thinking use that extra money to build a nice 23mm wide rim wheelset with tyres to suit your conditions. In your position, I'd go the Alux. Defy.


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

having ridden a Defy 1, I'd rather spend the money in the frame and go carbon. even with a carbon fork, the jarring ride quality of the aluminum defy's is something that's going to be hard to eliminate. 25c tires and wide wheels may do it but I sold my Defy (and went Ti, primarily for ride quality) before i could go with 23mm wide wheels and 25's.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I have a Defy Advanced with Dura Ace & love it. Last year I rode across the U.S. with it. I've never had a problem with it. I treat it just like any of my other bikes which are steel. I use'em but don't abuse'em. 

I can't remember who has the signature that goes something like ,"It ain't a teacup that the queen gave you. It's a bike-go ride it." My apologies to the original author.


----------



## ridelonglivelong (May 10, 2013)

i have about 500 miles on my 2013 Defy1 Alum which I have had for about one month. I too considered the carbon framed 105 equipped model. At the end ofthe day I went with the defy 1 alum for price and durabilty in the hypothetical crash scenario. I have only ridden carbon framed bikes once or twice and not long enough to get a feel for any difference in ride quality. As for aluminum's supposed harsh ride - I have ridden both steel and alum bikes for ever and can honestly say I cant tell a difference. Does my Defy 1 have a harsh ride? Yes compared to my mtb (I switched to a road bike for this season). Yes if I have the tires inflated to 120psi and I am on a rough surface. It rides very dreamily with the tires at 110=115psi on any surface. Big bumps are still big bumps and I'm talking about bumps bigger than the amount of 'vertical compliance' of any frame material.

I suspect you will not be disappointed with either. I would recommend the aluminum Defy to anyone - I am very pleased with it.

Ridelonglivelong


----------



## Sean.B (Jul 20, 2012)

ridelonglivelong said:


> i have about 500 miles on my 2013 Defy1 Alum which I have had for about one month. I too considered the carbon framed 105 equipped model. At the end ofthe day I went with the defy 1 alum for price and durabilty in the hypothetical crash scenario. I have only ridden carbon framed bikes once or twice and not long enough to get a feel for any difference in ride quality. As for aluminum's supposed harsh ride - I have ridden both steel and alum bikes for ever and can honestly say I cant tell a difference. Does my Defy 1 have a harsh ride? Yes compared to my mtb (I switched to a road bike for this season). Yes if I have the tires inflated to 120psi and I am on a rough surface. It rides very dreamily with the tires at 110=115psi on any surface. Big bumps are still big bumps and I'm talking about bumps bigger than the amount of 'vertical compliance' of any frame material.
> 
> I suspect you will not be disappointed with either. I would recommend the aluminum Defy to anyone - I am very pleased with it.
> 
> Ridelonglivelong


I too started road riding this season after taking a break from MTB, and got a 13' Alux Defy 1. My thoughts are pretty much right on par with this fellow. I usually go out for 2 hours a few times a week, I know that's "chump change" to serious road riders, but I never feel beat up after a ride.


----------



## Manning (Jul 8, 2010)

I was in a similar situation last summer. Ended up going with the Defy 1 mainly due to not being able to justify the significant increase in cost for the amount of performance gain. 

Does it ride harsher than my steel lugged 1984 Schwinn Super Sport? Why yes, yes it does. I did put a Conti 4000s in 25mm on the back of the Defy 1, and that helped a bit. But, it really doesn't bother me. I'm 100% satisfied with the choice.


----------



## wanderinwalker (May 10, 2012)

For me, $700 is more than a "few hundred" more. That out of the way, if you can swing the money, I'd get the Advanced versus the Aluxx model. Especially if you're already thinking about a carbon bike; better to spend the money up-front once instead of "upgrading" later to the bike you wanted in the first place.

What about splitting the difference with a Defy Composite? I have a Comp 2 with SRAM Apex I picked up last fall and absolutely love the way it rides and handles. It's definitely less buzzy than the aluminum-framed Trek I had before. I live in New England with world famous bad roads so this makes a difference to me. My hands and seat don't get rattled as badly anymore. Going past the 2-2.5 hour mark is much more pleasant than it used to be, so I ride more. Win-win.

Honestly, I'd not be too stressed about carbon durability. They've been making them for a while and I have full confidence in Giant's ability to lay up a frame. Unless you're racing I wouldn't pick a bike based on how well the frame will take getting crashed on a regular basis. And both my brother and SIL have "crashed" their carbon frame bikes this year and nothing has 'sploded yet.


----------



## scredline (May 22, 2013)

*the allux fram sucks*

I have a giant defy and I snapped the frame in 1000 miles. I would not recommend a giant road frame in allux


----------



## Carverbiker (Mar 6, 2013)

Both are great bikes. I own both,the aluminum is on the trainer and the advanced is ridden outside. Aluminum is a harsher, buzzier ride than the carbon but ride quality will be influenced more by tire size and pressure than frame material. The best thing about the Defy's is their ability to accept larger tires. I run 28's most ofthe time at 80-90 psi which greatly enhances theride quality of both frames. I love my two advanced frames and if you were a more seasoned rider I believe it would bethe better choice, but since you are just starting out you will be more than happy with the aluminum frame and be able to take the extra cash and put it towards all the extras you will need such as helmet, shorts, computer, bottles, etc.. I believe the Defy's come with 25's OEM but I would put 28's on and run slightly lower pressures and it will reward you with a much smoother ride.


----------

